# The Beast is lit



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I fired her up for folks at work. 4 slabs, 2 fatties, and a butt.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sweet.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Clay, your chops are next on my list. Great looking.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Ribs are done.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Butt is now done.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks amazing as usaul....


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Pay, Outstanding as always. You ever smoke a whole turkey?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

That is a nice smoke ring on that butt!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> Pay, Outstanding as always. You ever smoke a whole turkey?


No I have not. I have never been real impressed with whole birds smoked by other folks. Not that they were bad but I prefer the taste of fried or baked. Had someone at work ask me to smoke one for him. I told him I had never done one and that he should find someone who has. I am going to do some in the future just to learn how in case someone wants one later.

Thanks for the comment everyone.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome......


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have smoked cornish hens and they turn out great. Smoked some smaller chickens as well. The bigger birds just don't smoke as well as smaller ones. I would suggest frying a turkey or baking it. 

Darin


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I've done smaller birds as well with good success, just seems I need to jack the heat up a bit to keep the skin crispy


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

btw, those slabs look awesome, just got turned away from bb's to the st. louis cut, but those whole spares look meaty as hell......nice


----------

